# Drawer face profile



## mhilliker (May 26, 2014)

Can someone help me identify the bit required for this profile? Is it a roundover? Exacts would be appreciated. I'd like to match it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks like a round over to me.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Matt, welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have 
Looks like 3/4" round over bit lower till it made a 3/16" lip


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Round over or beading bit?


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome to the group from S.E. Michigan. Roundover bit w. beading bearing.
Roman


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like 3/8" round over with bottom bearing to me. Can you take off the drawer face and take it to somewhere like rockler or woodcraft to get it matched?


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard....


----------

